# Clavier Macbook sous Debian



## Hark (11 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai récemment installé Parallels pour pouvoir utiliser Debian sur mon Macbook Air 2013 sans devoir redémarrer mon PC. Le plus gros fonctionne mais quelques petits détails sont défaillants.
Le premier et le plus important, le clavier de mon Macbook n'est pas reconnu. Le - est sur 6 et le ! est sur le =.
Après si quelqu'un sait aussi comment baisser la sensibilité du Trackpad(j'ai essayé dans les configurations du système et je suis au minimum).

Merci d'avance


----------



## edd72 (12 Août 2013)

Hark a dit:


> Le premier et le plus important, le clavier de mon Macbook n'est pas reconnu. Le - est sur 6 et le ! est sur le =.



Comme sur un clavier de PC.

Suffit de choisir un clavier Mac dans les options de clavier de ton Linux.

Exemple sur une Ubuntu avec un clavier ENG:





_(les variantes existent aussi, bien sur, avec un clavier FR)_


----------



## Hark (12 Août 2013)

Merci de l'info mais j'avais déjà essayé. Si quelqu'un à une autre idée.


----------



## edd72 (12 Août 2013)

??


----------

